# 60 gallon



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

New 60 Gallon Tank!!! 

48x15.5x17.5 or there abouts.. sold at 60, math works out to something smaller.

to replace the 40 that starting having issues.. 

Plans, similar to the 40. 

PFS ~ 1" - 2" deep. (shallow due to the shorter tank height.)
4', 4 bulb t5ho lights. lights (2) 6500 and (2) 10,0000 

pressurized co2, aquaclear 70. I will need to add more water movers in this tank.

stocking. so far cory's and rummynose'

Now for the pictures!!!!!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Pretty tank wes!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow, it looks even better then the 40 did.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice upgrade. Now you need to get a nice school of Congo tetras in there and a good size school of something else to go worth the rummy nose


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Pre wc

No3 80
PO4 .25 - .5


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Pre wc

AM 0
PH4 1
NO3 40-80


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Pic before.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

after wc


----------

